# Men's Hair Loss > Coping with Hair Loss in Everyday Life >  The last time I went to a bar/club

## ThisSucksDude

I left within 5 minutes.

That was horrible. I went to my friends house for pre-drinks and then we taxi'd downtown.

I never go clubbing or to pubs (because of social anxiety).

When I got inside, there were so many nice looking girls walking around, dancing, etc. It was nice to be in that environment for once.

I went to the washroom and there were a lot of guys, and they were dressed nicely. Right there I just asked myself, why the hell would any of these girls ever give me the time over these other guys that don't have a f***ed up hairline?

I felt so worthless right there. I had to leave.

Right now I shave my head everyday. I just really want the ****ing cure man. I just want to experience being young (i'm 24 now) for once in my life.

----------


## DAVE52

It's not the hair , it's your confidence 

There's lots of young guys who shave , or buzz their head , that are happy and have GF 's

----------


## jamesst11

On the list of priorities of a REAL woman, your hair line is actually pretty minimal.  I started seeing this girl that is a total babe recently and I have pretty horrible hair.  I listen to her, do nice things for her, make her laugh, consider her feelings and aside from that, she knows I am constantly working on my business and my talents, etc... I know most of us on here will look at this and try to call complete BS on it, but all this "cheesy" shit is actually very true.  You want a good woman that cares for way more than your hair?  stop going to the club.  :Smile:

----------


## GNX

I hear ya bro been there many times. and the comments about girls liking young guys with shaved heads is a little misleading cause those guys have full heads of hair and SHAVING a full head of hair is not the same as shaving cause ur balding. imo u look better shaved then not wen ur balding but shaving only makes u look LESS bald not bald altogether.

I started losing my hair at about the same age actually and I can remember freaking out if I simply slept on my hair wrong (wen I had hair that is) and it looking all messed up. lol wow I wish I had that problem now...

I plan on getting a HT sometime this year. need about 6000 grafts so I'm pretty bald. I have been saving my head for about (15) years now. I will say that I have had little issue meeting women in general and many chics believe it or not really don't give a rats ass about a guy with a shaved head who is balding. BUT, there are plenty of women who surly do! and in general those are usually the better lookn chics no doubt but certainly not all of em.

I am 100% positive if I had a full head of hair I wud have dating far better looking women and been far happier in general. no doubt about it period! I'm a fairly good looking dude with a good build. I'm sure my build helps my cause and I'm sure it wud urs as well. I'm 6'0 215 lbs 13% body fat with abs. 

chics lov abs! in fact, I've asked many and they say abs are far more important to them then hair lol. I of course don't feel that way and I'm sure u don't but don't under estimate how much more appealing you can be with a great build. I mean look around, who do u know really has a great build? 

training hard is like getting married.... its quite easy to GET married but its really tough to STAY married. plenty of ppl (especially new years resolutions which are a joke) START training but most puss out and quit wen it gets hard or the results aren't as fast as they want. plenty GET to the gym but few STAY there after a few months.

I had a full head of hair till about (22) yrs old. I dated some pretty smokn hot chics till then and I guess my issue is I've set the bar pretty high over the years because I use to date some really hot chics but as I started to lose my hair I wasn't attracting the same amount of hot chics but in my mind thats wat I like and think I can land. thinking that and that actually happening are usually two different things lol.

so bottom line is save ur money so u can have a HT and start hitting the gym seriously. if ur a (6) on a scale of 1-10 based on ur hairloss (in YOUR mind as far as how chics rate u I mean) I can assure you that getting muscular and lean will bring u up to a solid 7.5. thats good enough to land a pretty hot chic even with a shaved head. and get some melanotan http://www.realself.com/Melanotan/reviews and get really dark. it will not only make u look better overall but it will make ur balding seem less with dark skin and dark hair (if u have dark hair).

believe it or not the the reason most guys don't land a hot chic is simply because their not trying. law of averages is tough to beat. losing ur confidence to rap to chics will be the real wall u will hit wen wanting to meet a hot chic. I get it believe me I do. I have felt the same pain ur felling and most others here have as well trust me. 

I can remember talking with some dude on the train who had a really smokn HOT girlfriend. I'm talkn super model hot. and this dude was NOT a good lookn dude. and I mean NOT a good lookn dude by any stretch of anyones imagination lol. so she gets up to go to the bathroom so I'm like wow dude nice life is good huh and he lol and says yea can't really complain and I lol cause this chic was like a solid 9.5!!!! 

so I say how did u land such a hot chic. he lol and says u mean how did a dude like me land such a hot chic? I lol and said well.... he lol and says yea I'm fully aware that I am NOT a good lookn dude. I was like wow here is a brutally honest dude. so I say educate me. he says he has never had a problem meeting really hot chics.

he said first of all he ONLY raps to really hot chics. doesn't even bother with the good lookn ones just the HOT ones. he said ud be so surprised how few dudes actually rap to a really hot chic thinking they have no chance. I was like hmmmm ok sounds reasonable. if ur gonna set the bar high mite as well set it really high and he says if rap to (10) smokn hot chics and u only land (1) u now have (1) smokn hot gf and how many do u need lol. I was like hmmmm ok. he says rap to (10) decent lookn girls and (3) respond back u now have (3) average gf's lol. I said fair enough..... but

so I asked wat was his rap when talking to these women. he said it wasn't about his rap and that it was about his attitude and confidence which really hot chics rarely see. they usually see a guy that is making it TOTALLY obvious that they are into them. they have seen it their whole life and its pretty much common for a smokn hot to chic to go out and see how guys undress them with their eyes.... he said wen he raps to women he simply does it in a way as tho he talkn to a chic who isn't in HIS league and gives her very little eye contact.

he swore that ur approach and game will take precedence over how you look. I wud call BS to his face if this freakn super model chic didn't come back from being gone for like 20 minutes and sit next to him and she was truly into him. I cud so tell it was real! I just smh thought about wat he said and i can say the attitude and confidence you convey really is paramount to anything else.

lets face it we have all seen them smokn hot chics with average lookn dudes that u shake ur head at. not all of them are rich either....




> I left within 5 minutes.
> 
> That was horrible. I went to my friends house for pre-drinks and then we taxi'd downtown.
> 
> I never go clubbing or to pubs (because of social anxiety).
> 
> When I got inside, there were so many nice looking girls walking around, dancing, etc. It was nice to be in that environment for once.
> 
> I went to the washroom and there were a lot of guys, and they were dressed nicely. Right there I just asked myself, why the hell would any of these girls ever give me the time over these other guys that don't have a f***ed up hairline?
> ...

----------


## ThisSucksDude

> I hear ya bro been there many times. and the comments about girls liking young guys with shaved heads is a little misleading cause those guys have full heads of hair and SHAVING a full head of hair is not the same as shaving cause ur balding. imo u look better shaved then not wen ur balding but shaving only makes u look LESS bald not bald altogether.
> 
> I started losing my hair at about the same age actually and I can remember freaking out if I simply slept on my hair wrong (wen I had hair that is) and it looking all messed up. lol wow I wish I had that problem now...
> 
> I plan on getting a HT sometime this year. need about 6000 grafts so I'm pretty bald. I have been saving my head for about (15) years now. I will say that I have had little issue meeting women in general and many chics believe it or not really don't give a rats ass about a guy with a shaved head who is balding. BUT, there are plenty of women who surly do! and in general those are usually the better lookn chics no doubt but certainly not all of em.
> 
> I am 100% positive if I had a full head of hair I wud have dating far better looking women and been far happier in general. no doubt about it period! I'm a fairly good looking dude with a good build. I'm sure my build helps my cause and I'm sure it wud urs as well. I'm 6'0 215 lbs 13% body fat with abs. 
> 
> chics lov abs! in fact, I've asked many and they say abs are far more important to them then hair lol. I of course don't feel that way and I'm sure u don't but don't under estimate how much more appealing you can be with a great build. I mean look around, who do u know really has a great build? 
> ...


 thanks man, thats great advice for me and motivation. I will come back to reread when the time is right  :Embarrassment:

----------


## fred970

> It's not the hair , it's your confidence 
> 
> There's lots of young guys who shave , or buzz their head , that are happy and have* GF 's*


 Girlfriends. Of course bald men can easily get girlfriends, so can short men or generally ugly men.

He's talking about casual sex and one night stands here.

A woman from a club who just wants sex with a handsome man won't give to f*cks about your confidence and awesome personality. 

She isn't having sex with your confidence.




> On the list of priorities of a *REAL* woman, your hair line is actually pretty minimal.  I started seeing this girl that is a total babe recently and I have pretty horrible hair.  I listen to her, do nice things for her, make her laugh, consider her feelings and aside from that, she knows I am constantly working on my business and my talents, etc... I know most of us on here will look at this and try to call complete BS on it, but all this "cheesy" shit is actually very true.  You want a *good* woman that cares for way more than your hair?  stop going to the club.


 Are there FALSE women? And nice job insulting all women going to the club.

Just because you would have no chance there doesn't mean you should bash that scene.

It works quite well for a lot of men and women. And they're not all superficial airheads.

You're "seeing" this woman? Have you f*cked her? That's what matters here.

----------


## sagat

25 year old norwood 7 shaved horseshoe looks like a creeper to women in their 20's.

----------


## fred970

> 25 year old norwood 7 shaved horseshoe looks like a creeper to women in their 20's.


 Not if you have confidence, big muscles and money bro!

----------


## Johny41

I also think that everything is in your head. The girls in the night club do not really care about your receding hairline. The only thing, such girl do care, is money. 
You are very anxious about the hair loss and this will keep this up, it will be harder to find a girlfriend.

How bad is your hair? Do you take any treatments?

----------


## Hicks

I'd defiantly say get in shape if you're not. Except yoga.  never heard of a woman say, "that guy does yoga, he's hot".  

Actually I'd join Crossfit.  60% are women.  Afraid of injury?  What sport besides yoga doesn't have injuries?  Mountain biking is my choice but I do hit the gym.

Youtube alpham subscribe to his channel.  He has a wealth of information on how to dress and present yourself. Not implying you don't know how.

----------


## fred970

> I also think that everything is in your head. The girls in the night club do not really care about your receding hairline. The only thing, such girl do care, is money. 
> You are very anxious about the hair loss and this will keep this up, it will be harder to find a girlfriend.
> 
> How bad is your hair? Do you take any treatments?


 How would they know if you have money or not? And why would it matter? Girls in the club are there for casual sex, not to have sex with your wallet.

----------


## jamesst11

Fred, based on your comments, it just doesn't seem that you know a lot about, yes, REAL women or that you even have that much respect for women.  Indeed, I was making a generalization about women that frequent clubs.  I am not saying that they are all horrible, shallow, sluts... I am saying that if you are looking for a good woman that you want to DATE, there are several other locations that would be more suitable for your purpose... Secondly, "have I ****ed her yet"??? really, what's wrong with you man? have some f*cking class. Is that all that really matters? I am in my 30's and I left sex being the first priority behind me.  I have been in steady, healthy relationships.   You are a victim of a very tragic condition dude, we get it, all of us on here are... please stop spreading your negativity and apathy.

----------


## jamesst11

and I will say it ONE more time - PLEASE do not be influenced by Fred's bitterness.  Look around you.  There ARE several BALD men that have awesome relationships and healthy sex lives with women that actually AREN'T plotting to **** a NW1 behind their back.  COMPLETE BULL SH*T.

----------


## fred970

What are FALSE women? Why do you mock women who frequent clubs? Is it because they wouldn't ever give you the time of the day? Probably.

You f*cking her is all that matters. Otherwise you're just her friend, her servant who does all these nice little things for her, and she exploits you, she doesn't respect you enough to have sex with you.

Anyone can become some girl's orbiter. How is that an accomplishment? A healthy romantic relationship without sex? Tell me more.

Bald men in a relationship have been settled for. No woman has "bald" on her shopping list. She will resent you for not having hair. 

Have you been bald? Nope, so you can't speak from experience. I can. As soon as you have an argument with her, guess what she attack first?

----------


## ThisSucksDude

I shave my head and I hate how you can still see that my hairline receded pretty badly.

I was pretty surprised to see that my first post on this forum was almost 3 years ago. I could grow my hair out back then no problem. In the past 3 years my hair turned thin and wispy some how. I don't know if it was from the aggressive oil massaging, boar brushing or what.

I almost think it was from the oil massaging.

I have a twin brother and his hair is still thick (his hairline has recession though), he could probably get propecia and a hair transplant which is something I could have done when I first posted on this forum but I chose not to, I didn't think my hair was going to get worse (but that wouldn't have changed my decision either).

I've also been depressed over something for the past 5 years so I wonder if that's what caused my hair to go and my brothers to not.

I don't take treatments because for me, it's all or nothing.

I guess I wouldn't mind being bald if I just could fix my other issues and have a fit body and became good at what I wanted to like running and dance (but I'm having some knee issues right now and I don't have any idea when that's going to be fixed, so that's making me feel extra depressed.)

----------


## jamesst11

> What are FALSE women? Why do you mock women who frequent clubs? Is it because they wouldn't ever give you the time of the day? Probably.
> 
> You f*cking her is all that matters. Otherwise you're just her friend, her servant who does all these nice little things for her, and she exploits you, she doesn't respect you enough to have sex with you.
> 
> Anyone can become some girl's orbiter. How is that an accomplishment? A healthy romantic relationship without sex? Tell me more.
> 
> Bald men in a relationship have been settled for. No woman has "bald" on her shopping list. She will resent you for not having hair. 
> 
> Have you been bald? Nope, so you can't speak from experience. I can. As soon as you have an argument with her, guess what she attack first?


 Fred,
   Let me clear a few things up. 

1) I never used to word "false", although that you bring that up, I do believe that there are people that act "false" when it comes to relationships

2) How the hell have I "mocked" any one here.  I will restate what I said previously so it's more clear and break it down.  In the U.S., at least, the MAJORITY of people that frequent clubs are those that are mostly looking to party.  It is loud, every one is usually drunk and most of the people are quite young.  I apologize if this does not apply to you and your current situation and experiences. 

3) Who the f*ck orbits women?  I never have and never will be taken advantage of like that.  I do nice things for her and she does the same for me.

4) F*cking her is all that matters?  No, real women and men in their 30's that want a relationship that lasts don't jump right into sex.  I did that throughout my 20's and it complicated things.  We pleasure each other in other ways for now, and she goes out of her way to do things that are of absolutely no benefit to herself because she likes me and wants something more (not that any of this is your business).  

5) "a healthy romantic relationship without sex? tell me more"  O.K. we've been hanging out for 3 weeks bruh, get a grip.  

6) NO I have not been bald.  I wish every single night that I had progressed into baldness delicately.  Instead I was one of those idiots that disfigured himself with a hair transplant because I was thinning and overly vain.  Have you ever been disfigured, fred? 
Have you ever been forced to wake up every morning spend an hour on your f*cking hair, come it in a way to hide bad hair transplants, plaster it with hair spray and pray your not in a situation involving rain or strong wind?  

A woman will resent me when I am truly bald as much as I would resent a woman for having horrible acne or something.  It is true though that once you become so enamered by someone, these things may still be somewhat significant, but much less noticeable.

----------


## DAVE52

> Bald men in a relationship have been settled for. No woman has "bald" on her shopping list. She will resent you for not having hair. 
> ?


 What a stupid statement

What happens when you grow older and lose your hair does she dump you because you don't have hair anymore

----------


## jamesst11

> What a stupid statement
> 
> What happens when you grow older and lose your hair does she dump you because you don't have hair anymore


 She will dump you for a NW1.  Bald men have never and will never be in secure, happy relationships.  haha

----------


## atthekeysbored

> What a stupid statement
> 
> What happens when you grow older and lose your hair does she dump you because you don't have hair anymore


 She'll probably be ugly herself at that point, and have kids to worry about, she'll just withdraw access to sex and fantasize about the boys on your daughter's bedroom wall (bieber, harry styles(while he holds on) etc.)

----------


## fred970

> What a stupid statement
> 
> What happens when you grow older and lose your hair does she dump you because you don't have hair anymore


 Yes. It happens more than you think: http://www.loveshack.org/forums/roma...ed-him-anymore

----------


## Johny41

> Yes. It happens more than you think: http://www.loveshack.org/forums/roma...ed-him-anymore


 Well, I haven't read all the threads there, but I consider that it is just an opinion of several women. As about the suggestion to divorce, may it is the correct one, because a woman who discusses her husband online and shares her negative feelings towards her partner with absolutely unknown people, is not likely to love him. I think that in this particular case, the problem is not in his baldness, but in the initial absence of love.
Moreover, I think it is just a way to clear herself.

----------


## hellouser

> It's not the hair , it's your confidence


 That is a disgusting lie. Confidence is a byproduct of predictability. No woman EVER has said 'I want to sleep with that guy because he's confident'.

It's ALL about looks.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

This is an interesting discussion we've got going here.  I can see everyone's points to a certain agree, although I do not agree with the simple "confidence" part.  Confidence needs to stem from something, a person cannot simply be confident for no reason.  And in today's increasingly aesthetic society, a person's outer looks are going to matter first and foremost, and will always be the primary factor.  Of course, inner qualities will matter once a relationship progresses, but outer looks are what "gets you in the door" and causes that initial attraction that ultimately leads to a relationship.  And having a full head of hair is just so integral to a person's outer appearance, a completely difference-maker.  Also, a woman's need for physical attraction to her mate never goes away and I guess that is why that woman (no matter how much of an idiot she is) on that loveshack site that Fred linked is starting to look elsewhere.  And quite honestly, I would feel terribly awkward if I was in a relationship with a woman who liked me for my kindness and generosity but was not attracted to me physically.  

All of this kind of contributes to my dilemma as well.  I've been a muscular weight-lifter for a long time and on paper, I'd be the ideal guy who could pull off the shaved head/bad-ass look.  But I just cannot bring myself to do it.  Despite my size, I am not the most self-assured guy and although I am already depressed due to hair loss, I feel that shaving my head would magnify my depression tenfold.  

James, you are right though.  Although outer looks really are the primary determining factor, other things do matter.  I used to be on a dating website and one girl on there mentioned that she wanted a "bad boy with a good heart".  I really feel like that describes me to a T.  Although I look intimidating due to my size, and I love rocking out at my metal shows with my long hair, I still always took pride in performing kind gestures for women, showing them my sensitive side, and treating them with kindness and respect.  But still, those are all really complementary and secondary things though.  Outer looks are still first and foremost.  Sometimes I try and convince myself that even if I do shave my head, that I can still get women through my size and muscles.  Women do like that sense of security of being with a guy that can protect them, I've had several tell me that in the past but I just cannot bring myself to do it.  
Yet I just cannot bring myself to do it, due to some the points I have alluded to in this post.

Lastly, with all due respect, is your hair really that bad, James?  I've seen cases of people who have had premature hair transplants yet they still retain a ton of hair.

----------


## Vic

> That is a disgusting lie. Confidence is a byproduct of predictability. No woman EVER has said 'I want to sleep with that guy because he's confident'.
> 
> It's ALL about looks.


 There have been times I've walked into a club and had a girl come up to me, ask me to dance just because I "stood tall". I'm 34, balding, terrible hairline and yet every single time I go out I have women around me. Why, because I talk to them, make them laugh and of course... Buy them drinks. Lol. I have a 25 year old girl that calls me every now and then to hook up. She's very cute, double D's and yet chooses me over guys with NW1's. 
Confidence is crucial. The way you walk, talk and compose yourself draws women to you. Hang your head, feel sorry for yourself because you're not a model and girls can sense your weakness. 
I wish I had a full head of hair and will continue to work towards having hair again but won't be living on the sidelines just because I'm balding.

An experience I had; dancing with a girl at a club, got her to come home with me because I TOLD her with CONFIDENCE we were going to **** tonight. She said no at 1st but I told her, YES we are and guess who got laid that night... Yep, me!

----------


## fred970

> There have been times I've walked into a club and had a girl come up to me, ask me to dance just because I "stood tall". I'm 34, balding, terrible hairline and yet every single time I go out I have women around me. Why, because I talk to them, make them laugh and of course... Buy them drinks. Lol. I have a 25 year old girl that calls me every now and then to hook up. She's very cute, double D's and yet chooses me over guys with NW1's. 
> Confidence is crucial. The way you walk, talk and compose yourself draws women to you. Hang your head, feel sorry for yourself because you're not a model and girls can sense your weakness. 
> I wish I had a full head of hair and will continue to work towards having hair again but won't be living on the sidelines just because I'm balding.


 You must be a white guy living in an Asian country. This never happens to me or anyone I know.

Women doesn't "sense" weakness. That's just BS. She senses and clearly sees good looks and good genes.

Do you think all of us are walking with our head down mumbling "Hello, will you like me please?!" to every woman out there?

Confidence can make things easier if you've already attracted women as a* bald* man and can reproduce the results constantly enough.

As hellouser said, it's a product of predictability. What if those successes never happens? You can't just become confident out of the blue.

You're not even bald, you just have a receding hair line. Wait until you're bald.

----------


## Vic

> You must be a white guy living in an Asian country. This never happens to me or anyone I know.
> 
> Women doesn't "sense" weakness. That's just BS. She senses and clearly sees good looks and good genes.
> 
> Do you think all of us are walking with our head down mumbling "Hello, will you like me please?!" to every woman out there?
> 
> Confidence can make things easier if you've already attracted women as a* bald* man and can reproduce the results constantly enough.
> 
> As hellouser said, it's a product of predictability. What if those successes never happens? You can't just become confident out of the blue.
> ...


 I'm not bald, but horrible uneven hairline which is almost as bad as being bald. But I do look good with a buzzed head. People have told me I actually look better now then when I had hair so you have a point. 

The reason that never happens to you is your personality Fred. 

I'm white living in Los Angeles, one of the most vein cities on Earth. But even girls here can sense a guy's confidence. 

Our basic instincts drive us and girls are looking for an "Alfa" male so if you don't believe in yourself, guess what, it shows and girls DO SENSE it. It's a part of their basic instincts. To weed out the weak and reproduce with the strong. No matter their hairline. 

Lots of girls will hook up because of looks but they'll also hook up because you are the "MAN".

----------


## Vic

Confidence is simple, just don't care what others think of you. That's it. Especially someone you've never met and most likely will never see again. That's all it takes to be confident. 
An example; after work one day I went to a party. I was in my suit and tie. A girl walked up to me and said "I  like your fashion sense, I just finished fashion school in Europe but you need to lose the tie clip, that's out of fashion". I laughed in her face and said "WOW your parents spent all that money on you and you don't even know clip ties are in fashion!?!" 
She was shocked but her friends laughed and yes, she liked me even after I made a fool of her, probably more so.

----------


## Johny41

@Vic you are so right! Thanks for your comments. I'm pleased to find out that someone else has the same opinion about the importance of self-confidence.

----------


## fred970

> I'm not bald, but horrible uneven hairline which is almost as bad as being bald. But I do look good with a buzzed head. People have told me I actually look better now then when I had hair so you have a point. 
> 
> The reason that never happens to you is your personality Fred. 
> 
> I'm white living in Los Angeles, one of the most vein cities on Earth. But even girls here can sense a guy's confidence. 
> 
> Our basic instincts drive us and girls are looking for an "Alfa" male so if you don't believe in yourself, guess what, it shows and girls DO SENSE it. It's a part of their basic instincts. To weed out the weak and reproduce with the strong. No matter their hairline. 
> 
> Lots of girls will hook up because of looks but they'll also hook up because you are the "MAN".


 They can see my personality just by looking at me. Right. Because girls have sex with your personality.

What are your stats? How many lays, how many make-outs, how many dates? No one gives a f-ck about girls looking at you.

This doesn't mean anything. What's next, you're going to brag about how many phone numbers you got?




> Confidence is simple, just don't care what others think of you. That's it. Especially someone you've never met and most likely will never see again. That's all it takes to be confident. 
> An example; after work one day I went to a party. I was in my suit and tie. A girl walked up to me and said "I  like your fashion sense, I just finished fashion school in Europe but you need to lose the tie clip, that's out of fashion". I laughed in her face and said "WOW your parents spent all that money on you and you don't even know clip ties are in fashion!?!" 
> She was shocked but her friends laughed and yes, she liked me even after I made a fool of her, probably more so.


 That's cute. Have you f-cked her?

We're talking about sex only here, that's what most men will care about.

You know who else likes confident people? *Everyone*! That doesn't mean these women were wetting their panties over you.

Stop being delusional. Only looks will matter when it comes to sexual attraction. Confidence isn't worth jack.

----------


## Vic

I'm not bragging, I'm trying to help these younger guys. Your entire mentality is wrong if you believe you're not good enough for women if you don't get laid the moment you meet a girl. 
One night stands almost never happen. The girl has to either be a complete slut or you need to be a 9-10. 
The way it works in the real world(outside your narrow minded view of social behavior) is you meet a girl and go out with her. Your personality keeps her coming back to you. 
If you hit it off with a girl you meet, 1st date is usually just a date. If you are confident in yourself and make her laugh then you'll most likely get laid by the 3rd date. 2nd if she really likes you. And if she's a "Good girl" it could take months!
Basing your self worth on how many 1 night stands you have is by far the WORST, most childish immature way to gauge how girls feel about you.

----------


## Vic

This is a really good example of how confidence and personality get you girls.... In the Real World 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NPe-gmWJApQ

----------


## fred970

> I'm not bragging, I'm trying to help these younger guys. Your entire mentality is wrong if you believe you're not good enough for women if you don't get laid the moment you meet a girl. 
> *One night stands almost never happen.* The girl has to either be a complete slut or you need to be a 9-10. 
> The way it works in the real world(outside your narrow minded view of social behavior) is you meet a girl and go out with her. Your personality keeps her coming back to you. 
> If you hit it off with a girl you meet, 1st date is usually just a date. If you are confident in yourself and make her laugh then you'll most likely get laid by the 3rd date. 2nd if she really likes you. And if she's a "Good girl" it could take months!
> Basing your self worth on how many 1 night stands you have is by far the WORST, most childish immature way to gauge how girls feel about you.


 Oh they do. I've had my share of one night stands. And the girls weren't sluts, just normal girls looking for some fun. And I'm not a 9-10.

The fact that you don't believe in one night stands tells a lot about your sexual experience with women. But tell me more about how it works in the real world.

LOL at geting laid by the third date. I usually get laid on the first date and at worst the second. After that, you can be sure it will actually never happen.

I waited 4 dates with my current girlfriend but it was just because we didn't have a room. Once we got in our first hotel room together, it was on.

"Good girl" That girl you think is a good girl probably has slept with guys hours after meeting him. 

If she's not very sexually attracted to you and feels she has something to gain from you, she will make  you wait.

If it takes months, she just doesn't respect you and is playing with you.

Again, where did I say I had troubles with women? I don't. Why do people always make that assumption because I'm being realistic about women.




> This is a really good example of how confidence and personality get you girls.... In the Real World 
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=NPe-gmWJApQ


 All videos on YouTube are staged. And also, phone numbers don't mean jack.

----------


## Not giving up

This topic is full of some of the most idiotic and moronic comments I've ever seen. 

I was a topless butler for over a year. I've worked with some amazing looking guys and I myself have modelled over the years for extra cash. 
Let me tell you now the best butlers I worked with, the guys who had the most luck with the girls, were the guys who weren't in the best shape, weren't the best looking, but were the guys who knew how to make the girls laugh. The guys who knew how to let go, not take themselves seriously, and how to have a good time. 

The girls would often start maybe making fun of them a bit, maybe they were a bit shorter than the better looking butlers, or maybe they didn't have as much hair, but the guys didn't take it to heart, they weren't inscure, they just teased the girls back, had some banter, and bang, the girls were loving it. 
These guys got the job based on the fact they had personality. Girls on a night out are looking for the most fun possible, not some dull boring good looking guy with nothing entertaining about him. Yeah he might get the initial attention, but if he's boring then he's out. 

Confidence plays a huge role in this. If you're insecure and butt hurt about stuff, don't come in here preaching how you need hair to be perfect and happy and to get laid. 

Have something about yourself and Leave your ego at the door. It's easier said than done but I've seen it happen. The second you let go, the more you laugh at yourself and the more confidence you portray the better you'll do with the chicks.

----------


## fred970

> This topic is full of some of the most idiotic and moronic comments I've ever seen. 
> 
> I was a topless butler for over a year. I've worked with some amazing looking guys and I myself have modelled over the years for extra cash. 
> Let me tell you now the best butlers I worked with, the guys who had the most luck with the girls, were the guys who weren't in the best shape, weren't the best looking, but were the guys who knew how to make the girls laugh. The guys who knew how to let go, not take themselves seriously, and how to have a good time. 
> 
> The girls would often start maybe making fun of them a bit, maybe they were a bit shorter than the better looking butlers, or maybe they didn't have as much hair, but the guys didn't take it to heart, they weren't inscure, they just teased the girls back, had some banter, and bang, the girls were loving it. 
> These guys got the job based on the fact they had personality. Girls on a night out are looking for the most fun possible, not some dull boring good looking guy with nothing entertaining about him. Yeah he might get the initial attention, but if he's boring then he's out. 
> 
> Confidence plays a huge role in this. If you're insecure and butt hurt about stuff, don't come in here preaching how you need hair to be perfect and happy and to get laid. 
> ...


 False positives, just because they made girls laugh doesn't mean those girls have slept with them. Unless you can prove it, it's just your assumption.

"He's ugly, bald and short, but I want to sleep with him because he has a great personality and makes me laugh." - thought no girl ever.

Come on, the delusion has its limits. You need to be at least above average to get laid on a regular basis.

And that means having a NW1/being tall/being good looking, or at least enough traits that are considered attractive.

False positives are the most common way disadvantaged guys have to reassure themselves. "That pudgy bald guy, the girls love him! Look at how they're smiling!"

Keep dreaming.

----------


## Not giving up

Fred, legit dude, I've seen you post in other threads, you're painfully negative. 

I'm not saying being good looking doesn't give you a major advantage, but you can totally laugh a girl into bed, if you haven't done it, you're not very funny friend. 

Your experiences are one thing, but to dismiss other's as dreams simply because you haven't seen it or done it yourself is ignorant. 

I appreciate that you've gone through some bad times, but meet me half way here, personality can play a huge role in getting laid, I don't know where you're from, but in England we have a phrase called 'gift of the gab' meaning someone who can literally talk or charm their way into anything, obviously the good looking guy with charm trumps the average looking guy with charm, but the average looking guy with charm will always trump the good looking guy with no personality. 

If you aren't interesting or funny enough to get girl's attention without needing a NW1 then maybe obsess over that instead of obsessing over losing you hair bro.

----------


## fred970

I'm hilarious. The girls I bed usually laugh a lot with me. And I do believe it helped me with them. 

*But*, I think my looks, notably my height and dreamy blues were necessary to get my foot in the door.

If I didn't have my looks, I wouldn't even get the chance to make them laugh the same way, and it probably wouldn't end with sex.

I would just be a clown to the girl, like most ugly funny guys are. I believe seduction is a myth.

I (and probably everyone) have yet to see proof that a 5"4' balding Indian guy with glasses can make a woman wet thanks to his awesome personality.

We've all heard of "that guy who is ugly but has women all over him because he's confident". Yet I've never seen that actually happen in the real world.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

It's interesting about how its always the people who preach about "confidence" are the ones who have very little hair loss themselves.  Being an NW3 still means that you have most of your hair still on your head.  The difference between that and an NW6 (no hair on the top of your head) is like the difference between night and day.  I want to see some one with an NW6 preach about confidence and then I'll buy it.  No attractive woman will ever go crazy over some George Costanza lookalike, no matter how funny or confident he is.  Although I will say that being muscular probably does help, and that is what I will be banking on if (and probably when) I am forced to shave my head.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

And it's interesting how the people on here who preach how important confidence is (and how hair loss does not matter) are doing of plenty of things to ensure that they themselves do not go bald.

----------


## Not giving up

> And it's interesting how the people on here who preach how important confidence is (and how hair loss does not matter) are doing of plenty of things to ensure that they themselves do not go bald.


 Well yeah obviously. I will always fight hairloss. I'm 24 and have my whole life ahead of me. I've always had thick hair and since I've been losing it has my confidence been knocked? At times yes. I don't debate this. I'm going through it like we all are. 

My point is that reading through this site you'd think you lose your hair and life ends. By the end of reading this thread it appears I might as well not get married because my wife will leave me publicly over the Internet if I go bald. I might as well never leave the house after because the towns people will try to kill me with fire. Oh and never talk to any women ever again, because even if you're a nice, charismatic and funny person they'll just pitty you because of your hairless head? 
No, frankly, just no. 

You know who that guy is, the guy who people seem so convinced they'll become if they lose their hair? A victim. Someone who probably goes through life finding excuses not to talk to girls anyway.
I will fight hairloss until I either win or lose the battle, but If I lose, I won't give up on life. I'll work hard, I'll continue to hit the gym, I'll be a person of value with something interesting or funny to say. 

Do I want to go bald? Hell no. But I'm not going to let it own me to the point where I don't live anymore if it happens. 

A man is judged on what he produces in life, not how pretty his hair is. Sometimes I really do think we need to get a grip. Fight hair loss, but for God sake don't think your life ends with a buzz cut or a slik top.

----------


## fred970

> Well yeah obviously. I will always fight hairloss. I'm 24 and have my whole life ahead of me. I've always had thick hair and since I've been losing it has my confidence been knocked? At times yes. I don't debate this. I'm going through it like we all are. 
> 
> My point is that reading through this site you'd think you lose your hair and life ends. By the end of reading this thread it appears I might as well not get married because my wife will leave me publicly over the Internet if I go bald. I might as well never leave the house after because the towns people will try to kill me with fire. Oh and never talk to any women ever again, because even if you're a nice, charismatic and funny person they'll just pitty you because of your hairless head? 
> No, frankly, just no. 
> 
> You know who that guy is, the guy who people seem so convinced they'll become if they lose their hair? A victim. Someone who probably goes through life finding excuses not to talk to girls anyway.
> I will fight hairloss until I either win or lose the battle, but If I lose, I won't give up on life. I'll work hard, I'll continue to hit the gym, I'll be a person of value with something interesting or funny to say. 
> 
> Do I want to go bald? Hell no. But I'm not going to let it own me to the point where I don't live anymore if it happens. 
> ...


 You can do all that and think you haven't changed. But people and women will always make sure that you know your place.

----------


## Vic

Well said Not Giving up. Well said. 

And Fred, if you are confident in who you are then it doesn't matter what others think.  If they "try to put me in my place" then I will 100% put them in theirs! 

Oh and you are "Hilarious" Fred. I can't stop laughing at you

----------


## Not giving up

> Well said Not Giving up. Well said. 
> 
> And Fred, if you are confident in who you are then it doesn't matter what others think.  If they "try to put me in my place" then I will 100% put them in theirs! 
> 
> Oh and you are "Hilarious" Fred. I can't stop laughing at you


 Spot on there, Vic. Spot on. 

And Fred, if you were so easily 'put in your place' when you were balding I have news for you bud, you're just not as strong as you like to tell everyone. 

In the meantime, feel free to look up what a narcissist is and go rethink your life  :Smile:

----------


## GNX

> We've all heard of "that guy who is ugly but has women all over him because he's confident". Yet I've never seen that actually happen in the real world.


 I have on numerous occasions. apparently ur not trying hard enough..... its usually that exact attitude from dudes like you who never hook up with hot chics simply because they don't think they have a chance. 

law of averages..... the more hot women u hit on the better ur chances are. wen was the last time u actually hit on a HOT chic? have u asked urself that question lately.....

----------


## fred970

> And Fred, if you were so easily 'put in your place' when you were balding I have news for you bud, you're just not as strong as you like to tell everyone.


 Guys will try to remind you of your place, and it doesn't matter if you put them back at theirs. 

The fact will be: they already disrespected you because you were bald, it wouldn't have happened in the first place if you were "one of them".

Oh, did I mention I was only talking about *actual baldness*. LOL at NW1-3 who think they have any idea of what it's like to be bald in your early 20's.

Live your social life with a slick shiny NW5 at the age of 22, and come back to tell me how strong you are. Tough NW2 guys...

----------


## scorpiolove

Freds opinion is blunt but honest! 
This is mans talk! 
I've been dating this really awesome woman for a month now and she's a great person! The friend,like most men would ask: Did you fvuck her yet? 
That's how it is ladies and gentlemen, procreation rules the nation and to think otherwise is just foolish. How many men would say, are you in love? did you buy her a ring yet? lol. It's all a bunch of feminist lies that women want you to believe for the sake of indoctrinating their own twisted ways and propaganda.

----------


## JSmith120

Wow this forum has a completely different perspective than ***

----------


## Not giving up

> Guys will try to remind you of your place, and it doesn't matter if you put them back at theirs. 
> 
> The fact will be: they already disrespected you because you were bald, it wouldn't have happened in the first place if you were "one of them".
> 
> Oh, did I mention I was only talking about *actual baldness*. LOL at NW1-3 who think they have any idea of what it's like to be bald in your early 20's.
> 
> Live your social life with a slick shiny NW5 at the age of 22, and come back to tell me how strong you are. Tough NW2 guys...


 Fantastic attitude yet again pal! 'Your baldness isn't as bad as my baldness.' 
Tell you what bro, let's just slap our dicks on the table and we'll see who is bigger if you're just interested in having a pointless competition. 

The sad thing is people come to these sites looking for two things: answers, and equally as important, hope, something you seem so hellbent on removing from this topic. 

So I'm going to ignore your point scoring. Yes I wasn't bald at 22 like you apparently were, I'm sorry that happened to you and you had to deal with it, but as you had 'dreamy blue eyes' (lol, who the hell even says that about themselves bro) I shall instead just share the story of my best friend, and hopefully to any impressionable Young desperate guy who will lose the fight against baldness at a young age might actually restore some hope into their lives. 

My best friend started losing his hair at 18. He's always been overweight so losing his hair at a young age was probably the last thing he needed. He got ripped by our buds (not so much myself as I didn't want to kick the guy when he was down.) 
His hairline was more or less gone by the time he hit 21. He was still overweight, the small amount of hair he had left on top was thin and awful. He had a girlfriend but she was nothing to brag about and treat him like he was nothing, telling him how he was fat constantly (ironically never mentioning his hair.) 

Fast forward to january 2014. He started to come to the gym with me. He trained hard until the summer of that year and he lost a good amount of weight, still a big guy, but he carried it better, more in his shoulders and arms and chest. 
That summer he finally braved the shave. He only had hair left on his crown by this point. 
His life changed. He continued in the gym, he broke up with the girl that treated him like dirt and met a girl he now lives with that I'd be proud to be banging. He's got a good job and works hard in life. He's a NW6 now but he's never let it hold him back.

This isn't a story about his appearance despite the content thus far, because the point is, not once did my friend ever give up, even when our friends tried to rip on him for balding, or being overweight, he just threw an insult back at them and laughed. Guys will try to put each other down no matter what. It's what they do. If you have hairloss, yes, they'll probabbly mock you, but if you had acne they'll mock you for that, guys will mock each other for just about anything, the important thing isn't to feel all butt hurt about it like our friend Fred here. Take it on the chin, if they weren't mocking you about that, they'd mock you about something else, I've been a topless butler and modelled yet my friends still rip me to shreds for a number of things. No one is immune from banter. Be a lad, they'll be mocking you because they're insecure about something themselves, if you're getting a hard time, try not to show it, think of something witty to say and throw it the hell back at them. See how quick they are to mock you if you shine a big old spot light on something theyre so insecure about. Fight fire with Fire. Don't just accept you're balding and therefore deserve to be less than them. Be an alpha male and don't take any crap. 

Hope is a fragile thing, coming to this forum you'd think there is none but that's not true. There is hope for young bald guys out there. Your attitude towards life shall create the life you have, and clearly Fred's victim attitude stunk. 

Life does not end at NW6 and my best friend is living proof.

----------


## fred970

For one guy like your friend, there are 100 that will be f-cked. Hope is a dangerous thing.

You know what gave me hope? Getting some of my hair back thanks to a hair transplant.

Not being an overcompensating try-hard (that's how women will see it) who thought he could compensate for his ugly bald head with big muscles.

Since I have some hair on m head again (thin NW2.5), the mockeries have magically stopped. Life is much more pleasant to live all of a sudden.

----------


## Not giving up

Attention all. I was wrong, Fred is right.

Abandon all hope. Fred had a bad time and you will too. Life is over. Quit your job. Live in a cave. Kill yourself. Do whatever. None of it matters, you're balding, it's all over. 

Wow. That felt great. I see why you do it Fred. Thank God you got your hair back and became a perfect human being again immune from all forms of persecution and mockery. 

You're right, it is magical.

----------


## noquierosercalvo

and i ask... why the **** dont just use a hair prothesis ? i mean if you are so ***ed and sad etc why dont use  it ? i will do it in a few weeks for the try and im sure it will be awesome.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

Fred is right, the difference between an NW2 and an NW6 is like the difference between night and day.  No one will make fun of an NW2 because you can barely even notice their hair loss.  Yet some one with a totally bald crown, whose hair loss is much more obvious and pronounced, will unfortunately become the target of jokes and ridicule.  No amount of positive thinking will ever change this.  

I was the same way when my hair loss was barely noticeable.  I would spout cliched sayings like "confidence is what it's all about", "oh, if I lost my hair, I would just simply move on", or "there is more to me than my hair".  But my attitude changed once my hair loss became more pronounced.  The fact is that talk is cheap and actions speak louder than words.  Having a full head of hair is an absolutely integral part of a person's good looks and is especially important in today's image-driven society.  

A central point of Spencer's radio show is that those who have not experienced true baldness will never truly understand it for themselves.  And some guys on here essentially have full heads of hair so how can they understand something like true hair loss if they've never experienced it for themselves.  Again, feeling and experiencing is believing and actions speak louder than words.  

Just like that "take it on the chin" advice.  No one likes to be mocked constantly and guys do not mock other guys for just about anything.  Not to mention that hair loss is something that cuts much much deeper than anything else.  So you have big ears, a bit of acne, or packed on some extra weight.  Big deal.

I also used to tell stories about people I know who despite their baldness, have led successful lives.  I know people like that too.  Yet I cannot bring myself to completely let my hair go and neither can anyone else in this thread.

----------


## fred970

Thank you for the realism DepressedByHairLoss. /thread

----------


## Trimmed

> 25 year old norwood 7 shaved horseshoe looks like a creeper to women in their 20's.


 go tell that to the girls in their 20's who still find me hot with a shaven head at 35 years old.

A handsome face is all you need.  Hair does not make a person attractive...  your facial features do.  Even when I had my full head of hair I never once got a compliment on my hair.. only about my facial features.

----------


## Trimmed

> Fred is right, the difference between an NW2 and an NW6 is like the difference between night and day.  No one will make fun of an NW2 because you can barely even notice their hair loss.  Yet some one with a totally bald crown, whose hair loss is much more obvious and pronounced, will unfortunately become the target of jokes and ridicule.  No amount of positive thinking will ever change this.


 I've been razor shaving my head for probably 6 years and I've never once been made fun of or ridiculed...  nobody makes fun of baldness... because its just not funny...  and so common to see everywhere... every other guy these days is bald to some degree..

Now if you were talking about a female walking around bald then ya I could see that...  but definitely not for a man.

----------


## Trimmed

> Thank you for the realism DepressedByHairLoss. /thread


 That's not realism for me.

----------


## Trimmed

> Guys will try to remind you of your place, and it doesn't matter if you put them back at theirs. 
> 
> The fact will be: they already disrespected you because you were bald, it wouldn't have happened in the first place if you were "one of them".


 Men do not disrespect other men because they're bald..  in fact its been shown that men have more respect for men with shaven heads because shaven heads look masculine and Alpha. It's also been shown that men with shaven heads look an inch taller and 30%+ physically stronger to others.

----------


## Trimmed

> Not being an overcompensating try-hard (that's how women will see it) who thought he could compensate for his ugly bald head with big muscles


 You must be one ugly looking dude if you actually were made fun of (which I still don't believe).

About 2 weeks ago I got a letter from a girl who works as a model after she saw my pictures on a dating site...  she said  "I love handsome bald men".. and wanted to take me and my ugly bald head out to dinner.

----------


## jbrit25

> Men do not disrespect other men because they're bald..  in fact its been shown that men have more respect for men with shaven heads because shaven heads look masculine and Alpha. It's also been shown that men with shaven heads look an inch taller and 30%+ physically stronger to others.


 This is true. I have been told by several men the I look more intimidating now than I did before I shaved my head.

----------


## Trimmed

> You must be a white guy living in an Asian country. This never happens to me or anyone I know.
> 
> Women doesn't "sense" weakness. That's just BS. She senses and clearly sees good looks and good genes.


 You can be the best looking guy around but if you have no confidence the girl will drop you fast.  One of my friends went on a date once with a good looking girl who liked him. He was good looking..  but on the date he was very shy and was acting strange because of it...  after the date the girl told him "it seemed difficult for you"....  and she did not want to see him again.

If he was confident it would have been completely different.

----------


## GNX

dude stop talking out of ur ass u sound stupid!




> Men do not disrespect other men because they're bald..  in fact its been shown that men have more respect for men with shaven heads because shaven heads look masculine and Alpha. It's also been shown that men with shaven heads look an inch taller and 30%+ physically stronger to others.

----------


## jbrit25

> dude stop talking out of ur ass u sound stupid!


 Read this. Then you stop talking out of your ass.

http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...ss-attractive/

http://www.medicaldaily.com/bald-men...-taller-242905

----------


## GNX

well, if u seen it on the internet is must be so..... stop making a fool out of ur self smh. show me the last time a cover model for GQ was a bald guy? or even better show me a cover model from mens fitness where the cover model was bald unless its jason statham or vin diesel. 

bald is attractive to about 1% of women, sure, there are plenty of dudes that land good lookn chics who are bald. thats is an indisputable fact but those same dudes wud land even better lookn chics with hair on average. that to is a FACT!




> Read this. Then you stop talking out of your ass.
> 
> http://abcnews.go.com/blogs/headline...ss-attractive/
> 
> http://www.medicaldaily.com/bald-men...-taller-242905

----------


## jbrit25

It's ABC news you dipshit. Pretty reputable source.

----------


## DepressedByHairLoss

The thing that I respect about Trimmed is that he practices what he preaches.  He says how baldness should not matter, and at least he speaks from experience.  It really irritates me when people who have essentially very little hair loss (none that would be noticeable in public) preach about to us to "man up", "don't let hair loss control you", and "hair doesn't make the man".  Yet these people have never experienced the effects of true baldness for themselves and are taking significant measures to ensure that they do not go bald.  Feeling and experiencing is believing, and since they have never been close to being truly bald themselves, their words ring of hypocrisy and they have absolutely no clue.  But Trimmed, I may not totally agree with your words but I listen to and respect them because you are not a hypocrite and you practice what you preach.

----------


## Trimmed

When I was younger and still had my full head of hair I was considered very good looking...  I was always the pretty boy/bad boy looking guy who you might see in a boy band.. in fact my nick name in HS was "coolin"...   :Wink: 

Around 24/25 I went to the barber one day and as he was doing my hairline he said "I think you're losing your hair"... I didn't notice anything previously until he mentioned it and sure enough when I went home and checked my hairline I could see a spot that looked like it was breaking up.. It took about 4 more years until it got to the point where it was time buzz or shave it...   luckily for me I still have attractive facial features and fairly well proportioned head so it didn't completely ruin my looks...  but it definitely ****s up your appearance.. I don't think I would ever get a HT though..  I'd be too worried that it would fail and then have scars all over my head so I would not be able to even shave anymore...  I did look into scalp micro pigmentation too which seemed like an easy solution.. at least than you don't look bald.. you just look like a guy who choses to shave his head...  but for some reason I can't seem to go through with that either...  I think I am afraid it might end up looking fake or it might end up fading away in a few months.......

----------


## jbrit25

> The thing that I respect about Trimmed is that he practices what he preaches.  He says how baldness should not matter, and at least he speaks from experience.  It really irritates me when people who have essentially very little hair loss (none that would be noticeable in public) preach about to us to "man up", "don't let hair loss control you", and "hair doesn't make the man".  Yet these people have never experienced the effects of true baldness for themselves and are taking significant measures to ensure that they do not go bald.  Feeling and experiencing is believing, and since they have never been close to being truly bald themselves, their words ring of hypocrisy and they have absolutely no clue.  But Trimmed, I may not totally agree with your words but I listen to and respect them because you are not a hypocrite and you practice what you preach.


 I really believe that hair loss is one of the most mentally traumatic things a man could go through. Some people laugh about that but it really is tough. Before I shaved all of mine off, I spent so much time wondering if people were staring at my bald spot, if my strategic hair style had blown out of place, etc. I know shaved is not for everyone, but for me it helped me gain a lot of confidence and really just help me move on and not worry about going bald.

----------


## kbarnes

Hey dude, its not about the hair, first of all, you don't even need the hair to get any woman, You have to work on your confidence and try clear away any form of low self esteem. You will be amazed at the number of girls that will wanna hang out with you only if you make the first move. Whether a full hair or a bald hair, what matters is you

----------


## boldat25

> I left within 5 minutes.
> 
> That was horrible. I went to my friends house for pre-drinks and then we taxi'd downtown.
> 
> I never go clubbing or to pubs (because of social anxiety).
> 
> When I got inside, there were so many nice looking girls walking around, dancing, etc. It was nice to be in that environment for once.
> 
> I went to the washroom and there were a lot of guys, and they were dressed nicely. Right there I just asked myself, why the hell would any of these girls ever give me the time over these other guys that don't have a f***ed up hairline?
> ...


 Dude I know how you feel man. Im 25 and NW6. You need all the help you can get in this world and having a good hairline would just give you that much more an edge. I would give anything to even have shitty hair like an NW3 or something. But Im F****d. Im 25 and my head shines like a mirror. I always had a younger baby face and was excited to be in my early twenties but the second i got there I lost all of my hair. It sucks man. Its mental torture.

----------


## nainamarmmklinik

Hair loss can be caused by a number of factors so thats why its important to consult a professional. A diagnosis will inform you whether your hair loss is purely hereditary or if it is a sign of a more serious condition. Most male hair loss is due to a hereditary predisposition and is known as male pattern baldness. In fact, up to 80 percent of men over the age of 70 are affected by this type of hair loss, although its onset varies quite a lot. You could start to notice your hairline receding when youre still in high school or it might not proliferate until youre in your 40s. Regardless of how old you are when you start to notice your hair thinning, if you think hair loss could eventually start to affect your confidence, its best to seek the assistance of a hair loss professional right at the onset to get the best treatment and advice possible.

Hair Loss Can Be TreatedMost people dont realise that hair loss is treatable and baldness is not an inevitable outcome. Its a natural process for a lot of men but all the while their confidence is suffering. The most effective is a combination of finasteride 1mg and minoxidil, administered in the right quantities and supported with the appropriate hair growth boosters. The fact is, this treatment clears up hair loss in most cases and the results are permanent.

GET SOME TREATMENT I SUGGEST, AND STOP THINKING THAT YOU ARE A LOOSER.

----------

